
Ubuntu pipes search queries to Amazon, worrying privacy experts - blbo
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2012/11/01/ubuntu-search-amazon-privacy/
======
octopus
If you don't like this _facility_ you could easily disable it:

    
    
        1. Go to Settings -> Privacy and disable the web search.
        2. Stop complaining.

------
qbrass
1\. Go to Distrowatch.com

2\. Pick something other than Ubuntu.

3\. Stop having to find something else you need to 'easily disable' every 6
months.

